# Coffee Wood



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well here is a Natural Edge bowl from some Kentucky Coffee wood that I was given by John Keeton one of the turners I met. Extremely nice turning wood. 8 1/2" X 3 3/4" high. Has two coats of Antique Oil on it. While turning I had a piece of bark about 2" long fly off but it stayed in tack so glued it back on. My sister thinks she has claims on it. She loved it but it will go into my collection as it was from a good friend.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice Bernie. I think I wood hold on to that one myself.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

As beautiful as it is Bernie, I think the price that you could get for it from your usual gallery will make parting with it very tempting!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Decisions, decisions..


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks all. Harry I would be tempted that is why it is staying here. It came from a great friend and just not for sale........errrrr well maybe for $5,000.:laugh:


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

very nice work and wood.. good to see you back agian......


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Rick. Good to be back.


----------

